# Opinions?



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

So, after my recent thread about getting over my fear of taking Bailey out in public by myself, I decided to take the advice of many of you and look for some obedience classes her in Columbus. I think I would get a lot from it (more confidence around other dogs for SURE), but I also think that Bailey can improve on her skills, and we'd become closer as a pair which is always a perk!!  

Anyway, here are some places I found. Will you please take a look and tell me what you think about them? I'm a little concerned at which place would be best and I need to keep class costs in mind, too. 

I REALLY like this place, sounds really friendly and professional
http://www.civilobediencedogtraining.com/index.html
http://www.civilobediencedogtraining.com/register.php
^^Look at the Golden on the top of the register page!! That makes me happy  Is $140 for 6 weeks pricy?! Holy cow that seems expensive...but I don't know

I like this place too, but I don't see any prices 
http://www.buckeyek9.com/services.htm

And then this place didn't strike me as all that great...but $75 for 8 weeks? There has to be a typo there...
http://www.columbusallbreed.com/index.php

I plan on calling my vet today and seeing if they can recommend somewhere as well.

Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well personally I much prefer the sound of the first place...it tells me much more about their training philosophy and methods used...The 'dogs available' bit in the second website confused me aswell, are they breeding dogs aswell?? Struck me as a bit odd! I would probably try to find out more about the second one if thats the one you prefer but I would go with the first one. It sounds very good...I feel if a training facility doesn't advertise the fact that they use reward based, positive training then it is not somewhere I would take my dog...if they have that ethos in training they would certainly mention it on the website as they should be very proud of taking that approach (which the second one does not.) The 3rd one isn't giving much away at all! I have no idea about prices as I am in the UK. Why not go along to some and see what you think, best way to decide is to see for yourself!! 

BTW I think this is a fantastic positive step you are taking for you and your girl, good luck!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww good for you... that sounds like it will be fun for the both of you!! 

In Canada... we pay $15.00 per class. It used to be $14.00 until the instructor went out and started her own thing, then she upped it the one dollar. For the basic obedience classes you have to attend all 10 classes or else you just lose the class you miss. However, once you hit the advanced classes then you can use the classes whenever you want to... and if you miss a week you still have the same number of classes remaining.

Best of luck... hope you both enjoy the environment!!

btw... we got our trainer recommended by the local vets in our area as well... def. worth calling around!!!

oh and also, our trainer allows ppl to come watch a class first to see if it's something they want to try. You can always ask!!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the first one better as they seem to have more pertinent information on their site. Such as number of dogs in the group class. The 2nd one looks good to, but I'd ask about group sizes first.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I would recommend Civil Obedience over any of the others you've mentioned. I have attended classes there myself some years ago. (I believe she has a photo (maybe more) of 2 of my girls on the photo gallery page...she used it some time ago and when she redesigned her web had taken it off and one of her students told her that was why they went there, because of the photo of the 5 dogs together...so she put it back on!) : ) I would definately not go to Columbus All Breed for what you are looking for. there are a few others I recommend, if you'd like to email me privately, I'm in Columbus myself. I work with the OSU Veterinary School with a puppy behavior program (8-16 wks) but have some other classes I can recommend.
Kathi
Maia, Kula and Lyra


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the first one! It seems a little pricey, but it is probably worth spending the extra money for the better class. That is what I would do.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.civilobediencedogtraining.com/gallery.html

I see she's got a couple photos of my dogs on the gallery page. Amy has Scotties and does a great job with them. In fact training with her and her dogs made me appreciate Scotties and terriers in general more. They still aren't a type of dog I'd like to own but they are still quite clever! : )

Besides the one of my girls with the Sheltie/Poodle/Cairn. The one of the 2 Goldens/headshot is mine and the one towards the bottom of 2 Goldens and a GSD are mine, (not the GSD but the Goldens!) : )

Kathi


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What is wrong with Columbus All Breed? I didn't see anything wrong with it. They didn't go into alot of detail but you could call and find out , especially if the first place is too expensive.

I trained my dogs through an all breed obedience club that was only $50 for 8 weeks. The cost was low as it is run by experienced volunteer trainers who compete in obedience and agility. They are professional and use ethical methods.

I don't live in Ohio so have no idea whether the All Breed Club is any good or not. If there is a legit reason why you don't recommend it , that's different.

Good Luck.. I'm glad you are planning to do an obedience class. I think it will be a great experience for you and your pup.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Debles said:


> What is wrong with Columbus All Breed? I didn't see anything wrong with it.


There could be absolutely nothing at all 'wrong' with it, but I only used what I had to go on and that was the information on the website...and from that I much prefer the sound of the first class, she goes into her training methods and reasoning much more....

Maybe sit in on both classes and see what you think, you may just naturally warm to one trainer over the other...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I learned while looking for a doggie day care.. any one can make an impressive web site.. There is no substitute for you going there.. without the pup, and watching a class.. actually seeing the trainer in action. I also ask about methods used.. I want positive methods and an up beat happy time.. Not boot camp.. Congtrats on this step.. you will really enjoy this!


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I would not take my dog to Columbus All Breed and I know how to train dogs. : ) It's not an environment that I think would benefit Bailey's mom and ther particular situation she's trying to get help with.

One of the reason it's less expensive is that the 'instructors' are volunteers, it's not their bread and butter. Some instructors are good and some aren't. You don't know who you are going to get, so if Bailey's mom wants help being more comfortable walking her dog, it's not going to help her if she gets a poor instructor who doesn't watch what the (rather large) class participants are doing with their dogs as opposed to a smaller more intimate environment such as the one I recommended.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

any one can make an impressive web site.. There is no substitute for you going there.. without the pup, and watching a class.. actually seeing the trainer in action. I also ask about methods used.. I want positive methods and an up beat happy time.. Not boot camp..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What this poster said is absolutely correct and applies to dog breeder and rescue websites as well. : ) I have been to both CABTC and Civil Obedience and am familiar with pretty much all the training groups in Columbus, each may have their own following/niche but for what Bailey's mom was looking for, I don't feel an all breed dog training club that has 20 + dogs in a class would be particularly helpful. OTOH, she may not feel comfortable at Civil Obedience for whatever reason, but the smaller class size and Amy's ability to read dog body language and good attention to the handlers and the dogs in class would be more conducive to what she's trying to accomplish which is not necessarily 'training' her dog in 'obedience' exercises but rather, having some comfort herself with Bailey around other dogs when she's walking her.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My recommendation would be to go and check out the places in person. See if you can go and observe a class with the instructor that you'd have class with (just because a place has a great reputation, doesn't mean all instructors are created equal).

Just recently a friend of mine took her pup to a place that I had heard good things about and she was appalled at the way the instructors handled the dogs and how they were teaching. Needless to say she asked for her money back and won't be returning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Watching trainers and classes through a viewing window not only gives you an idea of what goes on in the class, but you learn SO much. I had DH and my youngest work with Tucker and Shadow during CGC training. I made sure I went to every single class even though I wasn't in the room with them. It's a wonderful learning experience. Plus, you sometimes get to speak to the trainers of other classes and they provide you with a lot of information. You will also get a better understanding of dog behavior by watching a few classes and the interaction between a group of dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Like I said, I know nothing about the all breed club in Ohio. But I thought Bailey's Mom was concerned about the price and that one is less expensive. Less expensive and volunteer instructors does not mean "bad". Our dog obedience club is excellent, inexpensive and uses great professional volunteers. They use positive methods and have relatively small classes.

We have a VERY expensive trainer in my city who charged $600. 9 years ago for 6 months of classes. Today I have no idea how much it is.probably double that. He uses Alpha dog type methods and I would never attend his classes.

I'm glad you are wanting to do this for you and Bailey. I'd check them out personally and see which one works for you. If the price of the first place is fine with you,and you like the way they do things, go for it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go and check them all out. That would be the best thing to do. You will learn a lot!


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

*obediance class*

Does anyone know good obedience classes in the jacksonville, atlantic beach, neptune bch area fl?


----------

